# cluster swap



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey guys i messd up my speedometer when i installed my white face gauges from importintellgence so i wanted to get a new cluster anyway..So what im curious about is What clusters match up with mine I have 98 sentra gxe..I want the 200sx clusterwith the white faces , but i was wondering if its possible for me to get the se-r model which goes up to 140 instead of 120 like my gxe, or do i have to stick with something that goes up t 120


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, an SE-R cluster will fit in and work just fine in your car, I can't 100% guarantee my wiring diagram will work perfectly (on my webpage), but the chart still will be useful. I like the SE-R one better b/c of the higher tachometer/speedometer and better aftermarket such as reverse indiglo.

BTW, the 98 SE is the same as any SE-R gauge (b/c it's a 2.0L) and it also has the titanium metallic gauges.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say just go with the 200SX SE cluster. Chances are very slim that you'll ever get up to or above 120MPH anyways, so why worry about having a speedo that goes any further? I know all it would do is make me wish I could go faster, but can't. Plus, I think the swap will be simpler with the non-SE-R cluster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanx alot guys, both clusteres seem good, will probobly go with the easier one (se model) just cause I knowi wont be geting p to 140 n it would bea tease...Tanx for the info though I appreciate it, I found one at a junkyard in va over the internet gonnaget shiped and sent to me for a total of 115 is that a good deal for a used one from 1998?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

then while your at it, replace the backlight bulbs with polargi hyper whites or whatever makes you happy, just a suggestion though......


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

new cluster is on the way, gonna need help to install it eventually....98 sentra gxe/auto converted to 98 200sx se-r model white face gauges..

looking at the 140 is gonna b a tease!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I NEED A TACH ONE AS WELL BUT I CAN NEVER FIND ONE CAN ANY1 HELP PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I NEED A TACH ONE AS WELL BUT I CAN NEVER FIND ONE CAN ANY1 HELP PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *


look at www.car-part.com and search for any 200sx SE or SE-R cluster with your similar mileage, then check out my page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

car-parts.om is wherei just got mine there were a few still there that you couget..is the milege facor thatimporant I just got one with 16 th and my car has 52?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*thats what I thought............*

yea mileage does count cuz then isn't it illegal or something?!?! I am trying to get one closest to my MILEage, thanks LIKE ALWAYS 1997 GA16de


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I have a 96 Sentra GXE and got a 200 SX cluster. The milage is way off but I was going to Switch Od's or reset the new on to my milage . Wont that work??


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Check your local wrecking yard for a cheaper swap! installation shoud be a snap since your just plugging in


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I want to switch mine out with a 200sx SE cluster because I want a tach. I know how to change out the clusters but how do I get the tach on the new cluster to work?


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

I have a 200 SE and I want the se-r cluster so I can have the reverse el gauges. So all I have to do is get the se-r reverse gauges and put them on??? How do you calibrate the gauges so you know how fast you are really going?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mbquart1 said:


> *I have a 96 Sentra GXE and got a 200 SX cluster. The milage is way off but I was going to Switch Od's or reset the new on to my milage . Wont that work?? *


as long as both speedometers go up to 130MPH, yes this will work. You first have to open up both clusters, then you remove the 4 screws behind the speedo in each cluster. PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THE NEW FACE AND THE NEW LIGHT DISTRIBUTER MUST STAY IN THE NEW CLUSTER TO AVOID ANY CONFLICT WITH THE AIRBAG LIGHT, IN OTHER WORDS, YOU MUST REMOVE YOUR NEEDLES. Please email me, and I'll go further into detail on this matter, and I'll tell you how to *SAFELY* remove the speedometer needles.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Either cluster will work (SE/SE-R) as long as your car came with a tach. It's just plug and play. If your car didn't come with a tach, use 1997 GA16DE's diagram to convert the harnesses. I reccomend the SE-R cluster since it has the security light and comes with more face options.

Seth

P.S. If you aren't going to use your cluster anymore since you 'messed it up', could I have your tach needle? The orange one. I have a speedo needle in orange, just I need the matching (factory) orange tach one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, either will work...BUT, with the odometer swap that honda hater wants to do, you need to have an SE cluster to pull it off, and if anyopne needs help with this kind of swap, please email me and I'll get into detail.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Didn't know he wanted the odo swap. Then you can't get an SE-R cluster at all, or reverse EL's. I say just get the new (used) odo and keep track of the original mileage. In the event that this car is sold just inform the buyer. 

Seth

As you all know/remember, this is my 98 GXE:








The pic is a little old, I've since thrown in a matching (Blaupunkt) HU and a 5 disc in dash changer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's a simple rule, to avoid any unnecessary stress, please search for a cluster that has a similar miles on it as your original. If you can't find one at first, keep trying, I guarantee you will find one close to your mileage.

There is absolutely no known safe way to change the mileage on the new odometer, and swaping the odometer is not recommended either. Swaping the odometer means taking both clusters apart and taking both needles off. Why sacrafice your old and your new clusters to such a risky operation? and BTW, it is IMPOSSIBLE to swap odometers between a 1.6 to a 2.0 cluster. the odometer is one piece with the speedometer motor and shaft and being that a 1.6 goes up to 130mph and a 2.0 goes to 150, you won't have an accurate readout ever again.

another thing I want to mention b/c I still hear certain questions on this. as long as you have a b14, you can replace your cluster with any other b14 cluster whether it's SE-R, SE, GXE, whatever, it will work. The 1.6 (w/tach) and the 2.0 (tach standard) both have the same wiring diagram. This means, you can plug an SE-R into an SE without any wiring modification. And of course, if you don't have a tach and you're going to a tach, you have to swap all the wires like in my diagram.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

ditto


----------



## Maestro02 (Jun 2, 2003)

im sorry if this has been asked a million times 
but i have a 96 200sx se w/ tach and i just bought a speedometer from
the yard from a 98 200sx (the white face gauge one) so from what i have read here i can just unplug the old and plug in the new? 
Also is it legal to just "keep track" of miles? cause im giogn from 
122k to 53k. i want to install it this weekend so a quick response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Maestro02 said:


> im sorry if this has been asked a million times
> but i have a 96 200sx se w/ tach and i just bought a speedometer from
> the yard from a 98 200sx (the white face gauge one) so from what i have read here i can just unplug the old and plug in the new?
> Also is it legal to just "keep track" of miles? cause im giogn from
> 122k to 53k. i want to install it this weekend so a quick response would be greatly appreciated.


Yes, it is plug and play. It IS illegal to switch the odometer, however, you can go to the DMV or the dealership and get a correction sticker. If they are both from an SE (or both SE-R), it is possible to swap the odometer so that you get to keep the odometer while getting the new cluster. The problem is, it is a risky swap b/c of the needle removal. I have done this a few times if you wanted to send both clusters to me for a few days, I only charge shipping. If you want to take on the risk of swapping the odometers yourself, email importintelligence.com and request instructions to remove the needles on a 200sx/sentra.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Speedo Problems now*

O.K. I did the cluster swap and installed custom white faced guages and needle kits from Inport Intelligence. That was about a year ago and all worked fine. About a month ago the speedometer stopped working when the car was cold. After you drive for a while it starts working but may quit for awhile when you come to a compleat stop. I didnt cut any wires doing the swap, Just switched pins in the sockets. Checked the needle moves free and screw connection on the speedo is tight. Think the speed sensor or speedo is the problem?????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mbquart1 said:


> O.K. I did the cluster swap and installed custom white faced guages and needle kits from Inport Intelligence. That was about a year ago and all worked fine. About a month ago the speedometer stopped working when the car was cold. After you drive for a while it starts working but may quit for awhile when you come to a compleat stop. I didnt cut any wires doing the swap, Just switched pins in the sockets. Checked the needle moves free and screw connection on the speedo is tight. Think the speed sensor or speedo is the problem?????


chances are, the speedo needle is rubbing on something.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

That was my first guess but I can move it freely even when it isnt working


----------

